# IE7 or IE8 in Windows 2000 Pro



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I need to update 19 office PC's next week.
I don't believe IE8 will work on Windows 2000, and I can't find much information on IE7 with 2000.
I'm looking for a network standalone installation to load from a flash drive.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I have one PC with win2000 and it will not load IE7-Could not get it from the MS web site since it was offered orginial. --IE8 is also a no go--I Still running IE6 with the latest update from MS (yesterday). Chrome is no good either. I don't surf with it much mainly use it as additional storeage on my local network, but it's their if I need to test something 

I would think you would be able to upgrade your (19) office to Xp then you should be able to download it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Given that your choices are Internet Explorer 6 or Firefox, you may want to consider Firefox for its additional stability and resistance to malware.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Given that your choices are Internet Explorer 6 or Firefox, you may want to consider Firefox for its additional stability and resistance to malware.


I considered that, but then there's the whole issue of getting 19 people who are set in their ways to adapt a new technology. Obviously, since they're still on Windows 2000, the evidence indicates that they are not exactly gung-ho on trying new things.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I can certainly understand where you are coming from there. If you stay with IE6, may I suggest using some industrial strength virus and malware protection?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, I'm also going to be upgrading their antivirus software.
I may also suggest that they use some strict DNS filtering from OpenDNS.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Much bigger risk running unsupported software. My employer, a Fortune 20 company won't allow Windows 2000 because it's not supported.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

IE6 -> IE7/8 or IE6 -> Firefox is really not that big of a difference to a user considering either way it is going to be a change.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I thought you can't get ie7 on windows 2000, unless there is some hack for it. It depends if your office has web apps that depend on ActiveX you may be stuck on Internet Explorer.


----------

